# Gempen: Bürgergemeinden wollen Biker stoppen



## pepita (22. Juni 2009)

laut baz wollen die gemeinden rum um den gempen, das fahren auf unbefestigten wegen komplett verbieten und bei zuwiderhandlungen bussen von 250.- CHF einführen.
bericht: http://bazonline.ch/basel/land/Buergergemeinden-wollen-Biker-stoppen/story/26986969

na, geht's eigentlich noch? 
weshalb sollten biker weniger rechte im wald haben als wanderer?


----------



## blaubaer (22. Juni 2009)

da wird ja schon jahrelang drüber getrascht  

und eben wie ... 



> Jetzt fragt sich nur noch, wie das Fahrverbot auf den schmalen Pfaden konsequent durchgesetzt werden soll. «Die Wälder sind gross und Pfade gibt es viele. Die Biker dort zu finden, wird nicht ganz einfach sein», sagt Ueli Meier vom Amt für Wald beider Basel. Und selbst wenn sie gefunden werden, müssen sie auch noch gestoppt werden: «Je nach Geschwindigkeit kann das gefährlich werden», warnt Meier. Darum will er die Hoffnung auf eine Lösung im Streit zwischen Bikern und Bürgergemeinden noch immer nicht ganz aufgeben.


 
wehe es stellt sich einer mir in den weg...

eine andere frage die sich mir gerade stellt : 
was verstehen die unter unbefestigten wegen ? dass kan man ja breit auslegen !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerHai (22. Juni 2009)

Die stellen sich nicht in den Weg, die legen den einfach zu...
Gestern bei der Abfahrt vom Gempen via Schönmatt und Rängersmatt nach Münchenstein musste ich auch feststellen, dass das Ende des Singletrails "Muttenzer Höhenweg" (heisst der so, glaub' schon?!) mit Altholz zugelegt wurde. Ob da ein Zusammenhang besteht? Schade, ich hatte dort nie Probleme, bis jetzt...
Ich denke auf die Diskussion befestigt/unbefestigt lässt sich niemand ein. Singletrails sind halt unbefestigt.
Bin mal gespannt wann ich das erste Mal Polizei treffe im Wald! Man kann den Gemeinden und dem Kanton nur gratulieren!


----------



## blaubaer (22. Juni 2009)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Gestern bei der Abfahrt vom Gempen via Schönmatt und Rängersmatt nach Münchenstein musste ich auch feststellen, dass das Ende des Singletrails "Muttenzer Höhenweg" (heisst der so, glaub' schon?!) mit Altholz zugelegt wurde. Ob da ein Zusammenhang besteht? Schade, ich hatte dort nie Probleme, bis jetzt...
> !


 
ist aber dort schon länger, sicher 2-3monate her, als ich per zufall dort durch fuhr und ich fast in diese wegsperrung reinkrachte. 
was ja die ersteller gar nicht bedenken, die meisten suchen dann ja den weg nebendurch und dies gibt dann wieder neue spuren und verwüstungen, statt dass man das ganze einfach so lässt wie es ist. genauso wie unterhalb Schartenflue (gempen) bei dem Trail neben der antenne durch, und bei der ausfahrt auf den *breiten befestigten Weg, *derjenige der dieses monster von holz dort hingelegt hat, lernt es vllcht erst wenn 100verschiedene spuren aus dem stück wald führen.


----------



## crosss (22. Juni 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> wehe es stellt sich einer mir in den weg...



Sehe ich mittlerweile genauso. Ich hatte schon x Diskussionen mit Wanderern, obwohl ich mich bei Begegnungen als äusserst rücksichtsvoll bezeichnen würde. Aber: gibts was stureres und engstirnigeres als Wanderer?


----------



## ciba (22. Juni 2009)

Ich selber bin als Bikevertreter an dieser Waldentwicklungsplanung (WEP) dabei gewesen und musste mir seitens der Vertreter von Bürgergemeinden und Naturschutz die hahnebüchenen Gründe mit anhören. Gemäss Auswertung einer Umfrage der Gemeinde Muttenz wurde festgestellt, dass der Bikesport bei den Männern zur beliebtesten und bei den Frauen zur 2.-genannten Sportart gehört. Die und wir Basel lassen uns sicher nicht von unseren Trails vertreiben.

Ich kann nur sagen wer will findet Wege - wer nicht will der (er-)findet Gründe


----------



## blaubaer (22. Juni 2009)

kann ich mir schon vorstellen 

schade dass nur dass die meisten denen solches in den sinn kommt nicht selber biken, denn dann würden sie das ganze mit anderen augen sehen ... und vllcht auch verstehen ... (was ich aber bezweifle)



crosss schrieb:


> Sehe ich mittlerweile genauso. Ich hatte schon x Diskussionen mit Wanderern, obwohl ich mich bei Begegnungen als äusserst rücksichtsvoll bezeichnen würde. Aber: gibts was stureres und engstirnigeres als Wanderer?



geht mir ja auch so, teils lasse ich den Wandern ja auch den vortritt, wenn ich die zeit auch gerade zum erholen nutzen kann oder nicht in eile bin, meist auch bergauf, aber teilweise gibts es schon sowas von stureböcke ... 

das ganze biken hat schon verändert, vor 10-15jahren war das noch alles anders, da wurde man bewundert von wandern und unter wurde bikern wurde auch gegrüsst....


----------



## hipster (23. Juni 2009)

Hi zusammen,
Die Kommentare zum BaZ-Artikel sind ja auch eindeutig...

http://bazonline.ch/basel/land/Buergergemeinden-wollen-Biker-stoppen/story/26986969


----------



## blaubaer (23. Juni 2009)

ich werde jetzt glaub Ninjasternwerfer, das ist Legal 

*blaubaer-der-die-Schweiz-nicht-mehr-versteht*


----------



## Ron_Domsson (23. Juni 2009)

Das ist wirklich unendlich traurig, wie sich diese Sache entwickelt...ich bin sicher 2-3 mal pro Woch mit dem Bike auf dem Gempen unterwegs, nicht erst seit dieser Saison. Ich hatte noch NIE, nicht mal im Ansatz irgend ein Problem mit anderen Wegnutzern und ich fahre immer anspruchsvolle, schmale Singletrails, auch mal mit etwas höherem Tempo. Ich frage mich einfach, wo genau das Problem liegt...naja, ich werde mich sicherlich nicht vertreiben lassen. Wenn die Bike-Hasser auf stur stellen, dann werde ich das auch tun. Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass mir ein Polizist oder Förster auf einem Singletrail folgen kann, geschweige denn mich zu stoppen vermag um mir eine Busse zu erteilen. Also wird sich für mich sowieso nichts ändern. Schade ist es allemal. Es gäbe wirklich vernünftige Lösungen, Platz wäre genug vorhanden...ich verstehe es einfach nicht, aber sollen sie sich quer stellen, ich werde auch in Zukunft andere Wegenutzer freundlich behandeln, es sei denn, sie wollen mich büssen, hehe


----------



## blaubaer (24. Juni 2009)

am besten nur noch in der gruppe singletrails heizen, denn was will so ein uniformierter Baum gegen eine gruppe biker ausrichten... 


eine Demo mit etlichen Biker der Region wär auch was. wie z.b. in München mit den IsarTrails 
denn diese gemeinden hier wissen sicherlich gar nicht wieviele diesen Sport/Hobby/Freizeitgestaltung betreiben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciba (24. Juni 2009)

Auch ich denke bereits an eine medienwirksame, gewaltfreie Demo.

Und wenn ich von medienwirksam rede, dann meine ich natürlich an eine Veranstaltung, welche auch für das Fernsehen etwas hergibt. Allerdings darf es keineswegs die restliche Bevölkerung verärgern ergo keine Sperrung der T18 oder Aehnliches.
In Riehen hatte ich in Anlehnung an den in Riehen durchgeführten Kunstevent von Jeanne Claude Christo "wrapped trees" eine Verhüllungsaktion für Bikeverbote geplant. Als die als "wrapped prohibition" Demo bereits auf Plakate gedruckt und verteilt waren, hat die Gemeinde sofort reagiert und das Projekt Freeride St. Chrischona aufgegleist.

In Arlesheim denke ich daher eher an ihren schönen Dom wo wir Biker den Hl. Hubert als Schutzpatron für uns Biker ernennen lassen. Dieser Mann ist bereits Schutpatron für Umwelt und Natur und soll auch gegen Hundebisse schützen. Im Anschluss könnten wir dann eine Bikerprozession auf den Gempen machen. 

Auch andere Vorschläge sind willkommen, es muss einfach für die Medien etwas hergeben und über die Region hinaus stahlen und dabei die Bikegegner in Verlegenheit bringen. Hauptsache ist gewalt- und aggressionsfrei unser Anliegen thematisieren.

Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## Ron_Domsson (24. Juni 2009)

Eigentlich eine super Idee. Ich denke aber leider nicht, dass wir hier in der Region die Möglichkeit haben annähernd so grosse Menschenmassen zu mobilisieren wie in München. Der Mountainbikesport ist verhältnismässig schlecht bis gar nicht organisiert und darum das Aufbieten der Leute sehr schwierig... zudem denke ich, dass für den Grossteil der Biker das Problem noch nicht soo gross ist, dass sie dafür "auf die Strasse" gehen würden. In der Praxis hatte ich wie oben beschrieben noch nie Probleme und dies gilt auch für die meisten, mit denen ich fahre. Auch die Angst, dass ich tatsächlich wegen dem Biken eine Busse bezahlen müsste, ist bei mir persönlich momentan eher klein... Deshalb ist vermutlich die Gefahr gross, dass wenn man so Etwas organisiert, die Resonanz bei den Bikern der Region relativ bescheiden bleibt. Ist nur mein Eindruck, ich hoffe natürlich, dass ich mich irre...ich wäre sofort dabei!


----------



## waldschrad (24. Juni 2009)

feine idee!
wo ist das problem? hab n ge vor der haustüre(reinach) und werd wohl mal 2x busse auf seite legen, falls sie mich einfangen....hatte erst einmal probs.hat gleich ne digicam gezückt....war schneller....200mm sei dank.... ansonsten NIE probs, solang man sich normal benimmt, freundlich grüsst,trotz fullface&protektoren... tempo runter sowieso.... 
laufen lassen kann manns wenns übersichtlich ist...
bleibt nur noch biken inne nacht.....

wrd nicht lang dauern dann ist der blaue au zu, weil sichs dahin verlagern wird, und s eh schon mals thema war...
und dann????
wo mach ich HM?????? uphill? dH????


----------



## pepita (25. Juni 2009)

@ciba
ich wär sicher auch dabei  
die könne mir dr gämpe einewäg nid näh. habasche das...ächt 
wie ka me nur so intolerant si?


----------



## blaubaer (25. Juni 2009)

was i`wie nicht begreife;
all diese gemeinden fördern ja noch das Biken und dies nähmlich da sie ja die durchfahrten bei dem BBB-Challange genemigen, vorallem Muttenz als Start und Zeilort !?!

da das BBB-Challange dieses jahr wieder stattfindet, würden sich bei solch einem Anlass sicher genügend mitfahrer finden lassen für eine Stern/Demofahrt 

zudem gibts ja noch andere plattformen zur verbeitung solchem anlass wie z.b. FaceBook oder hier bei Traildevils und anderes, denn die meisten biker kennen andere biker und die kennen wieder andere Biker ...


----------



## Romarius (25. Juni 2009)

das sind ja fast deutsche verhältnisse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-rotscher (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo zäme
Bin zwar nicht von der Gegend. Aber trotzdem möchte ich euch Mut machen. Irgend wann muss man mal etwas unternehmen. Lieber jetzt schon eine Aktion als erst im Nachhinein wenn wir für die Entfernung von Verboten kämpfen müssen. Die Probleme kennen auch andere Gegenden.
Mir schwebt immer noch vor (wird aber sicher nächstes Jahr ) einen gemeinnützigen Tag einzuschalten. Ein Tag wo wir z.B. Wanderwege unterhalten oder Brücken bauen. Das Ganze natürlich mit Medienvertreter und der Thematisierung "Die Wege sind auch für uns Biker".


----------



## waldschrad (25. Juni 2009)

denk sinnvoll wäre den örtlichen clubs beizutreten.dann könnte man die leut besser koordinieren.....man wäre schlagkräftiger,könnt mehr druck machen, da die clubs ja in den gemeinden eingebunden sind....dann paar schöne vorschläge bringen&möglichst viele genehmigt bekommen(oder wenigstens einen, wenn man realistisch ist...) und bauen.... das die alten leut von heut auf morgen toleranter werden, oder sich unsre idioten ändern, ist unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## Romarius (25. Juni 2009)

biker-rotscher schrieb:


> Hallo zäme
> Bin zwar nicht von der Gegend. Aber trotzdem möchte ich euch Mut machen. Irgend wann muss man mal etwas unternehmen. Lieber jetzt schon eine Aktion als erst im Nachhinein wenn wir für die Entfernung von Verboten kämpfen müssen. Die Probleme kennen auch andere Gegenden.
> Mir schwebt immer noch vor (wird aber sicher nächstes Jahr ) einen gemeinnützigen Tag einzuschalten. Ein Tag wo wir z.B. Wanderwege unterhalten oder Brücken bauen. Das Ganze natürlich mit Medienvertreter und der Thematisierung "Die Wege sind auch für uns Biker".



in Heidelberg funktioniert das derzeit wohl auch ganz gut. die machen 1-2/jahr eine säuberungsaktion, dazu gibts dann berichte/presse. 

so bekommen sie dort jetzt eine legale dh-strecke (warscheinlich)...


----------



## stonebite (25. Juni 2009)

ciba schrieb:


> Auch ich denke bereits an eine medienwirksame, gewaltfreie Demo.
> 
> Und wenn ich von medienwirksam rede, dann meine ich natürlich an eine Veranstaltung, welche auch für das Fernsehen etwas hergibt. Allerdings darf es keineswegs die restliche Bevölkerung verärgern ergo keine Sperrung der T18 oder Aehnliches.
> In Riehen hatte ich in Anlehnung an den in Riehen durchgeführten Kunstevent von Jeanne Claude Christo "wrapped trees" eine Verhüllungsaktion für Bikeverbote geplant. Als die als "wrapped prohibition" Demo bereits auf Plakate gedruckt und verteilt waren, hat die Gemeinde sofort reagiert und das Projekt Freeride St. Chrischona aufgegleist.
> ...




Salue ciba

... ich hatte im falschen Thread folgendes eingestellt - falls nicht schon gelesen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6060780#post6060780

... meine Unterstützung hast Du sofort. Frage ist - eine Demo muss das sein - wenn ja wann und wo mit wem? Eine Demo muss doch bewilligt werden? Ich bin der Ansicht dass wir uns legal Gehör verschaffen müssen.
Präventiv empfehle ich als erstes zuerst die Instanzen möglichst vieler mitbetroffenen Veloclubs u.ä. anzugehen. Auch den Hr. Weber von SWISS CYCLING sollte sich dazu äussern. Es bringt nichts als kleiner Kern etwas zu organisieren, welches dann nicht gehört und respektiert wird.
Eine organisierte Struktur mit Zielen dazu sollten wir schon schaffen können. Kontinuität und ein langer Schnauf sind Voraussetzung, dass man zuerst gehört und dann mal respektiert wird.

Was meint Ihr?

Gruess Claude


----------



## ciba (26. Juni 2009)

@Claude
Ciba ist Jakob Weber von Swiss Cycling
Ich bin diesem Forum vor Jahren beigetreten als ich nur im Namen vom Ciba Sportclub Sektion Ski und Berg als techn. Leiter MTB meine Meinung vertrat.

http://www.ciba-sportclub.ch/sektionen/ski_berg/ski_berg.html


----------



## stonebite (26. Juni 2009)

Salue Jakob

... lustig, sorry das wusste ich nicht, aber umso mehr erfreut es mich Deine Bekanntschaft auf diesem Weg zumachen 

Ich würde mich mal gerne per PN bez. dieser Thematik bei Dir melden, diese Thematik für die Sperren und den vorgesehenen Bussen - obwohl es meine persönliches Bikerevier weniger betrifft - ist nicht Swiss like. Persönlich habe ich nun Oberwasser und möchte emotionslos gegen solche Instanzen einen konträren Pol schaffen (helfen). Es kann nicht sein dass es einfach immer mehr Verbote gibt in der Schweiz. Ich fühle mich jetzt teilweise schon in einem goldenen Käfig.

es Grüessli Claude


----------



## hipster (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Eine kleine unverbindliche Umfrage zum Thema Kundegebung gegen Bikeverbote in der Nordwestschweiz / Gempen auf http://nws-bikers.ch. (Genau hier: http://nws-bikers.ch/forum/index.php?topic=128.0 )

Wichtig für mich, wie schon stonebite geschrieben: Die Aktion muss legal, sauber und seriös sein!


----------



## stonebite (26. Juni 2009)

Hoi zämme

Ich würde gerne einen Vorschlag machen - nämlich den dass wir uns vorweg in nächster Zeit einmal treffen - vielleicht sogar eine Runde biken vor dem Gespräch - und dann irgendwo hinsitzen und konkret über die Thematik Bikeverbote und evtl. Umweltschutz ein Brainstorming vollziehen.

Ziel(e): (Vorschlag)
wir lernen uns kennen
wir erfahren welche Handlungen schon in den letzten Jahren getätigt wurden
wir erfahren welche Rolle der SWISS CYCLING spielt
wir wissen im anschluss evtl. ob der SWISS CYCLING Unterstützung benötigt (nicht finanziell)
wir teilen uns unsere Ideen mit
wir tauschen unsere Erfahrungen
usw.

es Grüessli Claude


----------



## ciba (26. Juni 2009)

Danke Hipster für die Umfrage, welche auf Deinem obgenannten Forum eine Abschätzung potentieller Teilnehmer erlaubt.

Dazu noch eine neue News:

Wie ich soeben durch einen zuverlässigen Informanten aus dem inneren Verwaltungskreis Arlesheim erfahren habe, wurde die Polizei beauftragt, vermehrte Kontrollen von Bikern durchzuführen. In der Ermitage sollen dabei sofort Bussen verteilt werden, wogegen auf anderen Stecken nur eine Verwarnung ausgesprochen werden soll.


----------



## stonebite (26. Juni 2009)

Hi @ciba

... danke für die Info ... 
... uups, Bussen auf Grund von ...?

Gruess Claude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trezsoft (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Bussen in der Ermitage? Es wird ja immer besser! Ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie Claude: Setzen wir uns zusammen und suchen Lösungen und stehen für unsere Interessen ein. Treffen wir uns doch auf dem Gempen im Restaurant. Wir sollten rasch handeln und baldmöglichst Termine für ein Treffen ausmachen. Seit ihr dabei? Meinerseits werde ich sicher etliche Bikekollegen motivieren können.

Gruss aus Basel, Urs


----------



## stonebite (26. Juni 2009)

Salue Urs

... guter Vorschlag, danke ...

Termin? Kennt sich jemand mit DOODLE aus, oder andere Vorschläge ...?

Gruess Claude


----------



## blaubaer (27. Juni 2009)

was machen biker welche sich nicht in einem der forums aufhalten oder auch nur einen blick reinwerfen ? und von dem ganzen noch nichts mitbekommen haben ??? ...

ich für meinen teil werde mein bikerevier verlagern. irgendwann wenn werden die kontrollen weniger und dass die alle trails kennen glaub ich auch nicht, bei mir dauerte es auch fast 5 jahre, dass da letztens einen neuen gefunden hab. wo der ist verrat ich auch nicht  wenn die hier mitlesen 

ich werd auch keine GPS daten mehr vom gempen veröffentlichen ...


----------



## ciba (27. Juni 2009)

Ich habe auf Doodle eine Terminumfrage eingerichtet. Bitte tragt Euch dort ein und dann können wir uns bald von Face to Face über das Thema ausprechen.

http://www.doodle.com/2hhh9rrynkrm82ax


----------



## stonebite (27. Juni 2009)

Hoi blaubaer

... finde ich inzwischen auch richtig so. Die *hot Spots" sollten tunlichst nicht hier publiziert werden, da den "Behörden" ja gerade alles in die Hände gespielt wird.

Den Bike Rayon einfach zu verlegen ist auch eine Variante, jedoch nicht meine. Ich erlaube mir ein Vergleich mit den Indianern in Nordamerika. Die einen meinten man solle sich gleich tun mit den Weissen, andere kämpften um Ihr Land und dritte zogen von den Weissen weg. Verloren haben alle, auch die Weissen. 
Das könnte auch bei uns vom Prinzip her weiter gehen wie bei uns die Bevölkerungszahl zunimmt. Wir können jetzt etwas für uns und unsere Nachkommen unternehmen oder wir können es uns auch bequem machen. 
Im letztern Fall finde ich es dann nicht angebracht, sich später über gewisse Zustände zu beschweren, die man Zeiten vorher hätte (mit)lenken/mitbestimmen können.
Drum - wenn es mir möglich ist, weil ich einfach Oberwasser habe, von den ewigen Diskussionen und Klagen und ich meine eigene Freiheit mit solchen Restriktionen stark eingeschränkt sehe - unternehme ich lieber etwas oder helfe mit um dies nicht einfach hinzunehmen.

miteme fründliche Biker Gruess

Claude

PS: eigentlich sind diese Threads hier im Forum schon zuviel Äusserung


----------



## ciba (29. Juni 2009)

Wir haben nun eine Termin für eine Besprechung gefunden und treffen uns am am Freitag um 19 Uhr im Clubrestaurant Ciba Baselmattweg 135 in Allschwil.

siehe auch:http://www.ciba-sportclub.ch/sportanlagen/sportanlagen.html


----------



## cube_ltd_race (29. Juni 2009)

super das endlich mal jemand was unternimmt!  die wanderer sollten verboten werden die sind meist noch rücksichtsloser als die biker!


----------



## turo (29. Juni 2009)

Du verkommst im Tonfall und schiesst übers Ziel hinaus. Es sind die Gemeinden und deren Vertreter welche versuchen den WEP durchzusetzen. 

Erstens es gibt unter uns etliche Biker welche Wandern+Bergsteigen.
Zweitens ist der Grossteil der Wanderer sehr tolerant und nicht agressiv.
(le ton fait la musique).

Dem ist endgültig nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen.

Turo


----------



## cube_ltd_race (29. Juni 2009)

1.Die gemeinden versuchen es aufgrund von beschwerden etlicher wanderer durchzusetzen.
2.Klar ich ich geh auch wandern und man muss eben rücksicht aufeinander nehmen.
3.die toleranten wanderer haben sich sicherlich nicht darüber beschwert.
4.verbiete mir nicht den mund.
5.wirsing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turo (29. Juni 2009)

Zu viertens: Ich machs doch.

Dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zufügen.


----------



## cube_ltd_race (29. Juni 2009)

boah bis du cool


----------



## waldschrad (29. Juni 2009)

kann leider den termin nicht wahrnehmen, da am spät schichten...  
bitte um entsprechende infos da ich gern mein "beitrag" leisten will.... merci

nach eigenen recherchen haben wir denk keine rechtliche grundlage haben unseren wunsch durchzusetzen,sin absout auf die toleranz der wanderer angewiesen!
also sollten wir noch einiges toleranter sein, als sie!!!!

 mit gutem beispiel vorrausgehen!!!!!!


----------



## hipster (30. Juni 2009)

Joo, Waldschrat. Sehe ich auch so. Wir stehen mit unserer Forderung leider auf der 'gesetzlosen' Seite. Trotzdem ist es alleweil Wert, gegen diesen Unsinn anzukämpfen. 

Der Wald ist ja nicht nur für die Jäger (mit Auto im Wald), Hündeler (mit Auto am Waldrand) und für Wanderer (sowohl mit als auch ohne Auto am/im Wald) da, sondern für alle. Und wenn's dafür etwas guten Willen braucht, ich haben ihn!

@ciba: Danke für das Organisieren!


----------



## waldschrad (30. Juni 2009)

und wenn man bedenkt WIE die ganzen schönen wege entstanden sind..... schritt für schritt....

NATÜRLICH MUSS MAN ETWAS DAGEGEN UNTERNEHMEN
aber mit verstand....


----------



## pepita (30. Juni 2009)

Trezsoft schrieb:


> Bussen in der Ermitage? Es wird ja immer besser!



nun das ist ja nicht neues. ich hab' vor jahren schon mal eine busse dort bekommen, als ich mich verfahren habe.
die ermitage ist ja ein naturschutzgebiet und deshalb scheinbar nicht befahrbar. dies hat mir der «nette» dorfpolizist erklärt, der mit seinem töff, die naturschutzzone kontrolliert hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFisch (1. Juli 2009)

Heute gibt's einen grossen Artikel in der BaZ. Die Angelegenheit in Liestal zur Sprache bringen ist meiner Meinung nach ein guter Entscheid.


----------



## Trezsoft (1. Juli 2009)

Hier ist der baz-Artikel. 
Ob eine Demonstration mit Abfahrt auf "verbotenen" Wegen nach Arlesheim den gewünschten Erfolg bringt mag ich zu bezweifeln...


----------



## stonebite (1. Juli 2009)

Trezsoft schrieb:


> Hier ist der baz-Artikel.
> Ob eine Demonstration mit Abfahrt auf "verbotenen" Wegen nach Arlesheim den gewünschten Erfolg bringt mag ich zu bezweifeln...



Hoi Urs

... da kann ich Dir die Stange halten und bin der gleichen Ansicht. Gerade eine Demo "auf einer verbotenen Strecke" halte ich für sehr kontraproduktiv.
Mich würde es interessieren wer zu diesem Anlass aufgerufen hat. Meiner Meinung nach sollten wir wirklich überlegt und Ziel orientiert vorgehen.
Eine Möglichkeit dafür ist der kommende Biker Treff in Allschwil am Freitag Abend.

Gruess Claude


----------



## blaubaer (1. Juli 2009)

stonebite schrieb:


> Mich würde es interessieren wer zu diesem Anlass aufgerufen hat.


 
die medien selber 
lesen warscheinlich in den verschiedenen forums auch mit und reimen sich was zusammen ... i`wie müssen die zeitungen ja gefüllt werden ...


----------



## stonebite (1. Juli 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> die medien selber
> lesen warscheinlich in den verschiedenen forums auch mit und reimen sich was zusammen ... i`wie müssen die zeitungen ja gefüllt werden ...



... das fände ich sehr frech ... (augsbrauenlupf)


----------



## Teguerite (1. Juli 2009)

Biker planen Demo in Arlesheim:
http://bazonline.ch/basel/land/Biker-planen-Demo-in-Arlesheim/story/26286601


----------



## hipster (1. Juli 2009)

blaubaer schrieb:


> die medien selber
> lesen warscheinlich in den verschiedenen forums auch mit und reimen sich was zusammen ...
> quote]
> 
> Dürfte wohl so sein...


----------



## ciba (1. Juli 2009)

Nach den vielen Kommentaren zum vorletzten BaZ Bericht sind die Journalisten natürlich der Sache weiter nachgegangen und haben wie Ihr richtig bemerkt habt auch unsere Foren durchstöbert. Nach meinem offenen Brief zu Handen vom WEP wurde ich sofort von den Medienleuten in Beschlag genommen und so haben sie mich auch bezüglich Demo hinterfragt.

Dabei habe ich lediglich gesagt, dass dies ein vager Vorschlag von mir gewesen sei und wir uns dann in Allschwil darüber austauschen werden. Ob nun eine Blutspendeaktion oder ein anderer guter Vorschlag in die Tat umgesetzt wird, ist ja z.Zt. noch völlig offen.

Auf jeden Fall gehört jetzt uns die gesamte Aufmerksamkeit der Medien und die heisst es nun sinnvoll zu nutzen


----------



## waldschrad (2. Juli 2009)

es wird sehr schwierig die (noch)"gegnerische" seite von ihrer, wahrscheinlich schon recht gefestigten,meinung über die biker abzubringen!

ich sehe genau zwei möglichkeien
- zu zeigen wie viiiiiiieeeeele wir sind &
- uns absolut korrekt zu benehmen!!!!!!

und in gruppen losziehen, und wandern....das bike natürlich mit schieben....wäre gespannt auf die reaktionen......!!!!!stellt euch vor: 25 biker schieben,freundlich grüssend, an ner wandergruppe vorbei...ca380m lang...weil auf nem singletrail....legal!


----------



## stonebite (2. Juli 2009)

waldschrad schrieb:


> es wird sehr schwierig die (noch)"gegnerische" seite von ihrer, wahrscheinlich schon recht gefestigten,meinung über die biker abzubringen!
> 
> ich sehe genau zwei möglichkeien
> - zu zeigen wie viiiiiiieeeeele wir sind &
> ...



... die anderen davon abzubringen? In der Schweiz? Ich denke es läuft auf einen Kompromiss hinaus. Es liegt nun an uns viele und wirklich sehr gute Vorschläge mit Ideen unterbreiten zu können - und immer klar zu argumentieren.

Habt Ihr welche - dann postet Sie bitte per PN - wir wollen doch nicht dass man uns in die Karten sieht.

Auf Singletrails die (rauf und runter) fahrbar sind warte ich bis die Wanderer vorbei sind oder fahre in weiser Voraussicht eben gar nicht.

Gruess Claude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (2. Juli 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> in Heidelberg funktioniert das derzeit wohl auch ganz gut. die machen 1-2/jahr eine säuberungsaktion, dazu gibts dann berichte/presse.
> 
> so bekommen sie dort jetzt eine legale dh-strecke (warscheinlich)...



So etwas finde ich auch sinnvoller, als jetzt erst recht...

Mehr dazu am Freitag abend... Bis jetzt haben sich erst 7 Leute angemeldet. Geht nicht mehr???


----------



## ciba (3. Juli 2009)

Lieber mit 7 hochmotivierten eine Strategie entwickeln als mit 50 ohne Ergebnis palavern. Die Anhänger brauchen wir erst wenn es dann Ernst wird.


----------



## waldschrad (3. Juli 2009)

wunderschöne und representative kommentare zum ersten baz-bericht!

http://bazonline.ch/basel/land/Buergergemeinden-wollen-Biker-stoppen/story/26986969


----------



## turo (3. Juli 2009)

Sind die Bürgergemeinden generell Eigentümer der Wälder oder gibt es auch andere Hoheitsrechte?
Wenn nein, wo ist ersichtlich was Bürgergemeindewald ist oder nicht. Ich weiss, zur direkten Problematik stellt diese Frage nichts konstruktives dar. Aber vllcht. weis jemand kompetent Bescheid.
Fc


----------



## ciba (3. Juli 2009)

Die Eigentumsverteilung ist von Gemeinde zu Gemeinde unterschiedlich. In Arlesheim und Münchenstein ist allerdings die Bürgergemeinde selber grösster Waldbesitzer und ausserdem hat auch die Bürgergemeinde Basel in vielen angrenzenden Gemeinden Wald im Besitz. Dies hat insofern eigentlich den Vorteil, dass man bei Umsetzung von Projekten (Northshore Bau) mit weniger oder idealerweise nur mit einem Eigentümer verhandeln muss.


----------



## ciba (8. Juli 2009)

die jüngste Entwicklung siehe:
http://www.ciba-sportclub.ch/sektionen/ski_berg/berichte/Pressecommuniqué%20WEP%20Schauenbrug.pdf
http://www.ciba-sportclub.ch/sektionen/ski_berg/berichte/BaZ%207-Juli-09.pdf


----------



## ciba (9. Juli 2009)

auch unsere 3 fache Schweizermeisterin wurde in einem BaZ-Interview zum Thema Gempen befragt.

Ihre Antworten siehe: http://www.ciba-sportclub.ch/sektionen/ski_berg/berichte/BaZ-Interview%20Leumann.pdf

Unsere Katrin ist nicht nur auf dem Bike Spitze


----------



## ciba (12. Juli 2009)

Liebe Outdoorsportler,

das Formular für die Unterschriftensammlung ist geboren, bitte druckt es aus und sendet die ausgefüllten Blätter an die angegebene Kontaktadresse:

http://www.ciba-sportclub.ch/sektionen/ski_berg/berichte/UNTERSCHRIFTENSAMMLUNG%20Gempen.pdf

Bei der Sportart bitte *alle Disziplinen *ankreuzen, welche Du im Wald ausübst


----------



## Ron_Domsson (13. Juli 2009)

Super, Ich werde versuchen, so viele Formulare wie möglich zu füllen und an Dich zurückszusenden. Wie sieht denn das aus mit dem verteilen der Formulare? Werden von offizieller Seite die Bikeclubs der Region angeschrieben oder bist Du froh, wenn sie sich "wild" verteilen?
Edith ist noch in den Sinn gekommen: Auch Bike-Händler der Region sollten ein solches Formular in ihrem Geschäft aufliegen haben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciba (13. Juli 2009)

Das Formular hat noch kleine redaktionelle Aenderungen erfahren. Bitte das hier angehängte benutzen.

Sicher soll man auch die Bikeshops mit den Sammelbogen versorgen und dann wollen wir auch am Baselbieter Bike Challenge und dem Racer Cup Unterschriften sammeln.


----------



## ciba (15. Juli 2009)

Hier der jüngste Bericht aus der BZ:

http://www.ciba-sportclub.ch/sektionen/ski_berg/berichte/BZ%2015-Juli-2009.pdf

Also jetzt erst recht Unterschriften sammeln


----------



## waldschrad (15. Juli 2009)

hoff die leuts geben richtig feuer!!!!!!!!!
steht ne fixe line zur debatte??? zub bauen und pflegen/unterhalten gäbs sicher genug helfer...
wäre zu  schön...
gruss chris


----------



## ciba (16. Juli 2009)

Eine komplet andere Welt habe ich heute kennen gelernt, als ich Roger Zimmermann (Förster von Gempen) besucht habe. Total offen und bereits ein pfannenfertiges Wegkonzept in der Schublade. Mit solchen Leuten macht es echt Freude zusammen zu arbeiten. Ich habe Kink vorgeschlagen er soll sich doch einmal mit Roger und Adreas Wyss (Förster von Riehen) zu einem Erfahrungsaustausch treffen. Aber vermutlich wertet er das als weitere Provokation meinerseits 

PS VELOPLUS und TRANSA in Basel haben auch mit der Unterschriftensammlung begonnen. Also bitte weitersagen, bis Ende Oktober müssen wir >1000 Unterschriften haben


----------



## staubfresser (17. Juli 2009)

das sind ja mal tolle news! «chapeau» dem roger zimmermann und top natürlich auch, dass sich veloplus und transa an der unterschriftensammlung beteiligen. ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich da noch ein paar herren wundern werden, wieviele unterschriften da zusammenkommen werden  aber wir biker haben uns ja alle von dir abgewendet... tzzz. an dieser stelle auch mal ein fettes «merci» für deinen einsatz und auch allen anderen die sich da im hintergrund für unser anliegen einsetzen!


----------



## ciba (18. Juli 2009)

Weitere Geschäfte sind nun ebenfalls am Unterschriften sammeln:
Juker Bike Basel / Brino Bike Aesch Basel und Dornach / Herzog Binningen / Planet Velo in Pratteln / radag in Liestal / Danys Bikeshop in Oberwil / Mundi Velo Allschwil und Schrade Velo in Therwil.

Wenn jeder seinen Bikeshop zum Sammeln auffordert, dann schaffen wir die 1000 Unterschriften bis Endo Okt. locker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tian (18. Juli 2009)

Finde eure Unterschriftenaktion super Werde auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis kräftig Unterschriften sammeln. Frage auch in diversen (noch nicht genannten)Bikeläden in meiner Nähe. @waldschrad: vielen Dank für deine Info!


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (18. Juli 2009)

Sali zsemma, 

ich habe heute Stefan Abt (von Zweirad Abt) in Sissach eine Email mit der Unterschriftenliste geschickt. Er bedient die Freerider/Downhiller in der Region. Kommende Woche werde ich noch bei 4-Biker ebenfalls Sissach vorbeischauen, um dort ebenfalls für die gemeinsame Sache zu werben. Ausserdem arbeite ich in Bubendorf. Dort werde ich bei Radcenter Furler vorbeischauen, um die Liste vorbeizubringen.


----------



## ciba (23. Juli 2009)

wie auf den letzten Einträgen vermerkt, liegen die Unterschriftenlisten bereits bei mehreren bekannte Bikeshops vor. Gestern und heute habe ich diese Liste auch bei folgenden Shops abgegeben.

Cicli Patrik in Arlesheim (in der Höhle des Löwen)
Radsport zum Wuhr in Zwingen
Karrer Sport in Laufen
Radsport Kobel in Basel
Wenger 2-Rad Shop Basel
Gellert Veloteam Basel

Wer also selber keine Liste ausdrucken kann, soll sich in einem der obgenannten Shops melden.


----------



## stonebite (23. Juli 2009)

unsererseits werden wir noch Shops (@ciba, Shops von Dir sind von uns berücksichtigt und nicht doppelt angeschrieben) hier im Oberbaselbiet per Email anschreiben.

Gruess Claude


----------



## ciba (28. Juli 2009)

Auch das Wochenblatt Birseck hat den Konflikt auf der Frontseite platziert:

http://www.ciba-sportclub.ch/sektionen/ski_berg/berichte/Wochenblatt%20Birseck%2009.pdf

Die Androhung von Bussen wird jetzt als reine Erfindung von des Bikevertreters hingestellt und dieser der Manipulation bezichtigt. Dies obwohl es über 50 Zeugen gibt, welche am WEP-Workshop teilgenommen haben und alle die Drohung gehört haben.


----------



## staubfresser (29. Juli 2009)

mann mann mann, da hat sich aber einer ganz schön in den eigenen fuss geschossen mit dieser falschen anschuldigung. und dir dann noch polemik vorwerfen, selber aber dauernd seitenhiebe auf dich als person loslassen, statt bei der sache zu bleiben. da scheinen ein paar leuten mächtig die knie zu schlottern, ob dem gegenwind der ihnen da entgegen schlägt. kommt mir gerade so vor, wie wenn sie angst hätten, sie würden ihre restriktiven forderungen nicht durchbringen, also versuchen sie den vertreter der gegenseite zu verunglimpfen, als verhandlungspartner für untragbar hinzustellen und so gleich möglichst noch die gesamte gegenseite zu schwächen. mann hab ich grad ne wut im bauch  wieder mal ein paradebeispiel eines politikers, pah! lass dich bloss nicht unterkriegen von diesen lächerlichen mätzchen die da veranstaltet werden.


----------



## ciba (29. Juli 2009)

keine Angst, ich kann auch ganz gut zurückbellen wenns nötig ist. Habe in einem Leserbrief Gegendarstellung verlangt und auch dort darauf hingewiesen, dass es über 50 Zeugen betr. Bussendrohung gibt.
Heute habe ich mit einem BaZ-Journalisten einen Singletrailkurs absolviert, damit diese Gilde auch einmal einen Bezug dazu finden, worüber sie schreiben. 
Hat super geklappt, der Junge war echt Klasse und hatte einigen Mut bewiesen, wenns steil und ruppig wurde. Nur der Fotograph war leider der Beschissene, weil er nur ein normales Velo dabei hatte und viel Schieben musste.
Mal sehen wie nächste Woche Dienstag darüber berichtet wird.


----------



## staubfresser (31. Juli 2009)

das ist natürlich eine sehr gute sache mit dem «journi-singletrail-crashkurs»  spitzen idee! da bin ich ebenfals sehr gespannt auf den bericht. und auch wies da nach deinem leserbrief weitergeht.


----------



## ciba (2. August 2009)

Da ich zur Widerlegung von Vorwürfen im Zusammenhang mit dem Bikesport im Wald eine Präsentation vorbereite, suche ich noch Bilder welche die Schäden zeigen, welche durch die moderne "Baumernte" entstehen. Wer hat gut Bilder von tiefen Furchen im Waldboden, welche durch solche Erntemaschinen entstanden sind?


----------



## Ron_Domsson (3. August 2009)

Da kann ich leider nicht weiterhelfen, aber ich hab da grad ein Bild im Forum entdeckt, das auch noch in die Präsentation passen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ice Polar (9. August 2009)

Hello everybody,
Ich lese immer wieder, dass es Probleme zwischen Bikern und Wanderer gibt:
Ich verstehe nicht wie sich Biker und Wanderer auf den Single-Trails in den Weg kommen? Ich bin Wanderern bisher nur ein einziges mal auf einem Single-Trail begegnet - es waren zwei alte gebrechliche Damen, die sich wahrscheinlich verirrt haben.
Wenn es denn nun so ist, dass die Wanderer nun auch die Single-Trails für sich beanspruchen dann haben wir ja eine ganz andere Ausgangslage!!!

Und was genau hat es auf sich mit 'Naturschutzgebiet'? Was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Wanderer und einem Velofahrer im Naturschutzgebiet?  Beide sind doch mit ausschliesslich 'Muskelkraft' unterwegs...

Ob da nicht einfach der Amtsschimmel durchgebrannt ist?

  Ice Polar


----------



## redblack (10. August 2009)

wer hat sich hier verirrt......... .


----------



## Mr. Svonda (10. August 2009)

ciba schrieb:


> Wer hat gut Bilder von tiefen Furchen im Waldboden, welche durch solche Erntemaschinen entstanden sind?


das einzige welches ich grad fand: http://www.dc2.ch/forum_pics/mtbnews/1503_2.jpg


----------



## Teguerite (12. August 2009)

Heute ist wieder ein Artikel in der BAZ.
Der ist aber meiner Meinung nach eher peinlich und reisserisch ...

Ich hoffe nur dass der Erlebnisbericht des Schreibers nicht mit dem Können eines durchschnittlichen Bikers verwechselt wird. So einen will ich jedenfalls nicht im Wald antreffen.


----------



## hipster (12. August 2009)

Wichtig ist doch, dass in dem Artikel auf die Unterschriftensammlung hingewiesen wird. Deshalb werte ich den Beitrag durchaus positiv, wenn auch die *Erlebnisschilderung* etwas hanebüchen daherkommt


----------



## McFisch (12. August 2009)

Teguerite schrieb:


> Heute ist wieder ein Artikel in der BAZ.
> Der ist aber meiner Meinung nach eher peinlich und reisserisch ...
> 
> Ich hoffe nur dass der Erlebnisbericht des Schreibers nicht mit dem Können eines durchschnittlichen Bikers verwechselt wird. So einen will ich jedenfalls nicht im Wald antreffen.



Den Artikel finde ich auch nicht gelungen. Angefangen bei der Überschrift ("in einem Affenzahn über den Schotter") findet sich im gesamten Artikel Fragwürdiges, meist noch verallgemeinert (z.B. "man wird immer schneller, kann das Bike kaum noch kontrollieren").


----------



## ciba (12. August 2009)

Generell muss ich feststellen, dass sich die BaZ sich immer häufiger mit Schlagzeilen ziert, welche sonst nur in der Boulevardpresse üblich sind. Spannung und Emotion aufbauen scheint auch hier immer mehr zur Devise zu werden. Eigentlich schade, denn die gemeinsame Abfahrt mit Lukas Meili und dem Fotografen David Haas hat richtig Spass gemacht.

Meine Stellungnahme habe ich als Leserbrief so formuliert:

Noch selten hat ein Bike Novize den Gempentrail auf Anhieb ohne Schiebepassage bezwungen. Dem mutigen BaZ Journalisten Lukas Meili kann man aber zu diesem Bravourstück nur gratulieren. Aber leider ist ihm beim Bericht über diesen Downhill eine schwerwiegende Fehlinterpretation unterlaufen, welche unserem Anliegen sehr schaden könnte. Nicht ein Streit zwischen Bikern und Wanderern eskalierte, sondern einzig und alleine die Bürgergemeinden Arlesheim und Münchenstein widersetzten sich unseren Forderungen nach Singletrails. Biker und Wanderer haben sich längst in gegenseitiger Toleranz zur Zusammenarbeit gefunden und setzen sich gemeinsam zur polysportiven Nutzung der Wanderrouten ein.


----------



## McFisch (13. August 2009)

ciba schrieb:


> Meine Stellungnahme habe ich als Leserbrief so formuliert:
> 
> Noch selten hat ein Bike Novize den Gempentrail auf Anhieb ohne Schiebepassage bezwungen. Dem mutigen BaZ Journalisten Lukas Meili kann man aber zu diesem Bravourstück nur gratulieren. Aber leider ist ihm beim Bericht über diesen Downhill eine schwerwiegende Fehlinterpretation unterlaufen, welche unserem Anliegen sehr schaden könnte. Nicht ein Streit zwischen Bikern und Wanderern eskalierte, sondern einzig und alleine die Bürgergemeinden Arlesheim und Münchenstein widersetzten sich unseren Forderungen nach Singletrails. Biker und Wanderer haben sich längst in gegenseitiger Toleranz zur Zusammenarbeit gefunden und setzen sich gemeinsam zur polysportiven Nutzung der Wanderrouten ein.



Dafür und für deinen Einsatz in dieser Sache generell


----------



## pepita (13. August 2009)

@ciba
auch von meiner seite nochmals herzlichen dank für deinen einsatz. ist wirklich super.
hast du eigentlich die unterschriftenlisten schon wieder eingesammelt? ich wollte kürzlich im transa unterschreiben, aber der verkäufer hat die liste irgendwie nicht gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciba (13. August 2009)

Die Schlafmützen von Transa werde ich bald mal besuchen und neue Listen bringen. Dabei wäre es so einfach, auf einem Forum oder der HP von Jura-bikers.ch eine neue runterzuladen.

Hier also nochmals der Link mit der Bitte um selbständiges Handeln:

http://www.ciba-sportclub.ch/sektionen/ski_berg/berichte/UNTERSCHRIFTENSAMMLUNG%20Gempen.pdf


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (14. August 2009)

Meine Erfahrung ist die gleiche. Es bringt mehr, persönlich Vorort die Listen vorbeizubringen, als vorab per Email zu schicken. Ich habe das teilweise gemacht. Nachdem ich 2 Wochen später nachgefragt habe, wussten die zwar von der Email, aber durchgelesen hatten die sie sich nicht. Erst auf meinem Besuch hin, haben sie mir zugehört und die Listen ausgedruckt.


----------



## ciba (14. August 2009)

auch bei Transa bin ich persönlich vorbeigefahren - leider war aber der Geschäftsführer Dani nicht anwesend und so habe ich die Listen einem Mitarbeiter übergeben.


----------



## redblack (14. August 2009)

werde mal meine kollegen von transa basel fragen ob sie als schlafmützen euch noch helfen wollen............ .


----------



## Teguerite (14. August 2009)

redblack schrieb:


> werde mal meine kollegen von transa basel fragen ob sie als schlafmützen euch noch helfen wollen............ .





Es ist sicher eine gute Werbung wenn bekannt ist dass sich gewisse Sportläden für den Mountainbikesport in der Region einsetzen, eine Unterschriftenliste auszulegen ist sicher kein so hoher Einsatz.

Das Hauptinteresse eines Sportladens ist aber natürlich eine andere ... schon klar.


----------



## stonebite (14. August 2009)

redblack schrieb:


> werde mal meine kollegen von transa basel fragen ob sie als schlafmützen euch noch helfen wollen............ .



... es mag sein dass nicht immer das richtige wort geschrieben und/oder ausgesprochen wird und das weiteres hineininterpretiert wird - es geht nicht darum dass externe hier beim gempen oder umgebung basel helfen - es geht auch darum dass sich biker in dieser sache (und auch anderen) gegenseitig helfen - schliesslich wollen wir (möglichst) überall fahren können ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ice Polar (15. August 2009)

Gute Aktion!!! 
Ich lese hier meistens nur mit - aber jetzt muss es hier auch mal gesagt werden: Danke.
  Ice

PS: Hin und wieder auch unterwegs auf'm Gempen und zwar grundsätzlich ohne Probleme. Ich fahre ja nicht durch die erwähnten Gemeindestuben; was suchen die Schreibtischhengste (oder sind's -Stuten?) eigentlich im Wald? Sollen sich doch auch ein bisschen sportlich betätigen! Oder gehen die nur in den Fitnessclub damit man sich die Schuhe nicht schmutzig macht?


----------



## ciba (15. August 2009)

Am vergangenen Donnerstag hat sich der Chefredaktor der BaZ wieder einmal selber zum Wort gemeldet und dabei einen der besten Artikel geschrieben:

http://www.ciba-sportclub.ch/sektionen/ski_berg/berichte/BaZ%2013-Aug-09.pdf

Welche Hotels allerdings der Tourismusdirektor BL mit Gästen füllen möchte ist mir schleierhaft. Die Konkurrenz im Schwarzwald ist viel zu gross. Dass auch die vielen Veloshops und andere KMUS (Bekleidung) seit Jahren vom MTB-Boom profitieren sollte auch nicht vergessen werden.


----------



## ciba (15. August 2009)

redblack schrieb:


> werde mal meine kollegen von transa basel fragen ob sie als schlafmützen euch noch helfen wollen............ .



Den Filialleiter Dani kenne ich seit über 15 Jahren als er noch im Kleinbasel stationiert war und ich noch mit Cannondale glücklich war. 
Nun bin ich ja auf Thomüs Lightrider glücklich und auch wieder Kunde bei Transa. So glaube ich kaum, dass mir die "Schlafmütze" krumm genommen wird.


----------



## ciba (17. August 2009)

Am Racer Bikes Cup vom 22./23 Aug. bietet sich eine gute Gelegenheit, Unterschriften zur Legalisierung der Singletrails zu sammeln. Dazu suche ich noch Mithelfer die sich aktiv daran beteiligen möchten.

Wer für diese gute Sache ein wenig Zeit opfern kann soll sich auf folgendem Link eintragen:

http://www.doodle.com/rnfe895dkfix292w

Wer mitmacht meldet sich einfach im Start- Zielraum vom Schänzli beim Swiss Cycling Zelt.


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (18. August 2009)

Sali Ciba,

ich habe leider keine Zeit kommendes WE sonst hätte ich gerne mal 2 oder 4h ausgeholfen.


----------



## ciba (24. August 2009)

Am Racer Bikes Cup konnten wir bereits viele Unterschriften sammeln und nun haben wir am kommenden Wochenende bereits die 2. Gelegenheit viele Biker anzusprechen. Um die Sammlung etwas koordinieren zu können bitte ich Euch, die möglichen Termine auf nachfolgendem Link einzutragen:

http://www.doodle.com/2xkk3p32bik6vyii


----------



## ciba (29. August 2009)

Mit dem letzten grossen Bike Event der Region, dem Baselbieter Bike Challenge haben wir wieder ca. 150 Unterschriften sammeln können. Ausserdem hat auch die IG Klettern vom Baselbieter Jura beschlossen, unsere Sammlung zu unterstützen.
Noch bin ich zuversichtlich, dass wir bis Ende Okt. 1000 Namen zusammentragen können.
Als nächstes müssen wir uns Gedanken machen, wie wir die Uebergabe gestalten sollen. Vorschläge sind willkommen.


----------



## ciba (30. August 2009)

Unter dem Thema "auf dem Bike den Wald entdecken" haben die vereinigten Pratteler Radler eingeladen. Uli Meier, seines Zeichens oberster Förster Beider Basel, hat nebst verschiedenen Aspekten der Waldnutzung auch die aktuelle Situation vom laufenden WEP angesprochen. Auf meine Frage, was er zu unserer Unterschriftensammlung meine, hat er unmissverständlich seine Zustimmung erklärt. So hat er auch gesagt, dass er sich auch im Auftrag vom Amt für Raumplanung für das Zustandekommen einer Lösung einsetzt.


----------



## ciba (2. September 2009)

Nach gut 1 Monat haben wir bereits die stolze Zahl von *902 Unterschriften *zusammengetragen. Nicht mit eingerechnet sind die bei den Bikeshops aufliegenden Listen, welche wir erst im Oktober einsammeln werden.

Mein erklärtes Ziel von 1000 Stimmen werden wir mit Sicherheit übertreffen. Die in den Medien verbreitete Aussage vom Bürgerratspräsidenten wonach sich die meisten Biker von mir und meinen überrissenen Forderungen abgewendet hätten, ist somit als schlichte Lüge entlarvt.


----------



## staubfresser (3. September 2009)

S A U B E E E R !!!    ein dickes «merci» an alle die sich dafür eingesetzt haben!
also heissts dann genügend reisszwecken mitnehmen und eine wand komplett eintapezieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicki-Nitro (3. September 2009)

Sali Staubi,

hast Du schon unterschrieben? Wenn nicht, dann kannst Du das bei Stonebite machen, wenn Du dort bist.


----------



## staubfresser (4. September 2009)

sälü niggi

hab noch nen eigenen bogen in zirkulation, aber fals der untergegangen sein sollte ist das natürlich noch ne option.


----------



## ciba (9. September 2009)

Ciao Staubfresser,
schön dass wir uns auf dem Gempen getroffen haben. Da an diesem Abend auch noch viele KLetterer vom SFS auf der Schartenfluh waren, konnte ich in kurzer Zeit weitere 58 Unterschriften sammeln. 

PS: Da ich immer ohne Licht fahre, musste ich bei der Abfahrt auch etwas Gas gegeben und da mussten einige Eurer Gruppe leider auch etwas Staub in Kauf nehmen. sorry


----------



## staubfresser (10. September 2009)

sali ciba

ja das war echt witzig! waren ja wieder einige biker unterwegs gestern, hatte das gefühl es waren noch mehr wie am sonntag als ich oben war. schön zu hören, dass auch andere mal staub fressen mussten   wie hat denn deine frau nun reagiert, als sie die ganzen neuen bogen gesehen hat?


----------



## ciba (10. September 2009)

So schnell ist meine Frau nicht aus der Ruhe zu bringen und so lange ich das Bike nicht mit ins Bett nehme ist ja die Welt noch in Ordnung


----------



## ciba (17. September 2009)

*neuer Stand der Unterschriftensammlung 1176*

Damit wir uns langsam mit der Endauswertung befassen können, bitte ich Euch um baldige Zustellung der ausgefüllten Bogen.

Auch diejenigen welche noch bei den div. Bikeshops aufliegen sollten mir jetzt zugestellt werden.


----------



## ciba (9. Oktober 2009)

noch 24 Unterschriften und wir liegen 50 % über unserem Ziel von 1000 Unterschriften.

heutiger Stand: *1476 Unterschriften*

Wer sich mit statistischen Auswertungen austoben möchte und mir bei der Auswertung der Daten helfen möchte , kann gerne mein EXEL-Sheet anfordern.


----------



## Teguerite (9. Oktober 2009)

ciba schrieb:


> noch 24 Unterschriften und wir liegen 50 % über unserem Ziel von 1000 Unterschriften.
> 
> heutiger Stand: *1476 Unterschriften*
> 
> Wer sich mit statistischen Auswertungen austoben möchte und mir bei der Auswertung der Daten helfen möchte , kann gerne mein EXEL-Sheet anfordern.






Wann ist denn Stichtag?


----------



## ciba (11. Oktober 2009)

Der nächste Workshop vom WEP Schauenburg findet im Nov. statt. Da die offizielle Einladung noch nicht verschickt wurde, kenne ich allerdings noch kein genaues Datum.

Wichtig ist mir einfach, dass ich die Auswertung mit möglichst vielen Daten gemacht werden kann und dass dies halt auch Zeit braucht. Wenn dann in letzter Sekunde noch einige Unterschriften dazu kommen sind diese zwar gut um eine möglichst hohe Anzahl zu erreichen, aber für die Auswertung werden diese Stimmen keinen Einfluss mehr haben, weil bis dann die Folien bereits erstellt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciba (17. Oktober 2009)

noch immer steigt der Unterschriftenbarometer für open Singletrails:

neuer Stand: *1630 Unterschriften*


----------



## ciba (28. Oktober 2009)

Die Verhandlungen zur Legalisierung der Singletrails sind wieder in Gang gekommen. Mit den derzeit *1771 Unterschriften *haben wir doch etwas bewirken können. Die BaZ hätte sich bei ihrer Reportage besser nochmals über den aktuellen Stand orientieren lassen sollen.

http://www.ciba-sportclub.ch/sektionen/ski_berg/berichte/BaZ-Artikel%2027-Okt-2009.pdf

Da wir wegen der Verschiebung vom WEP Workshop auf Jan. 2010 wieder etwas Zeit gewonnen haben, verlängern wir die Sammelfrist noch etwas, damit wir die 2000 er Grenze knacken.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (28. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es auch im www eine Möglichkeit zur Unterschrift?


----------



## pisskopp (28. Oktober 2009)

Hä???


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (28. Oktober 2009)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Gibt es auch im www eine Möglichkeit zur Unterschrift?



Jep,

hier kannst Du Dir ein Formular downloaden http://www.jura-biker.ch/node/140 dann unterschreiben und an Ciba schicken. Seine Anschrift findest Du auf der ersten Seite.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (29. Oktober 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Jep,
> 
> hier kannst Du Dir ein Formular downloaden http://www.jura-biker.ch/node/140 dann unterschreiben und an Ciba schicken. Seine Anschrift findest Du auf der ersten Seite.



Danke, habe das Formular + Unterschrift abgesandt.

Gruß

JaDuWerSonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciba (29. Oktober 2009)

neuer Stand: *1869 Unterschriften*

wer hilft, damit wir die 2000 erreichen?


----------



## ciba (31. Oktober 2009)

31. Okt. 2009

weitere Unterschriften sind heute per Post eingetroffen und auf dem Gempen konnte ich wieder 43 Biker und Wanderer überzeugen.

neuster Stand: *1985 Unterschriften*

unser Ziel von 1000 Voten ist nun zu fast 100 % übertroffen. Nächste Woche werden wir die Zahl 2000 schaffen und dann mit der Auswertung beginnen.


----------



## ciba (1. November 2009)

*Bingo die 2000 Unterschriften zur Petition an den Kanton BL sind komplett bzw. zu 100 % der Vorgabe übertroffen*. 

Ich war heute noch kurz auf der Weinmesse in Basel und konnte locker noch die fehlenden 15 Unterschriften zusammentragen. Leider hatte ich nicht mehr Formulare dabei, sonst wären es noch weit mehr gewesen.

Mit dem aktuellen Stand beginnt nun die Auswertung. Weitere Unterschriften sind natürlich sehr willkommen und werden selbstverständlich auch eingereicht, werden aber für die laufende Auswertung nicht mehr erfasst.


----------



## ciba (13. Dezember 2009)

Die Auswertung der Unterschriften ist abgeschlossen und am 16. Dez. 2009 wird die Petition an den Kanton BL eingereicht. Nachfolgend das Resultat der Auswertung:

http://www.ciba-sportclub.ch/sektionen/ski_berg/berichte/Petition%20MTB-Sport%20BL.pdf


----------



## biker-rotscher (14. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Ciba
Zuerst mal herzliche Gratulation für den tollen Erfolg .

Auch die Petition finde ich super gemacht. Was mir aber ins Auge gestochen ist, sind auf der Grafik die 35% MTB. Bei genauem Durchlesen der Studie Sport Schweiz 2008 musste ich feststellen, dass es 35% Radfahrer/MTB sind. Gesplittet sind es 19.5% Strassenfahrer, *4.7% MTB *und diverse andere.
Sehe ich das falsch?

Aber dennoch, die Freizeitaktivität hat sich verändert. Biken gehört diskusionslos zu einer belieben Sportart und hat daher seine Berechtigung.

Übrigens sind wir im Thurgau auch solche Spezies die illegal die Fuss- und Wanderwegen benutzen . (Dem Waldgesetz sei Dank!)

Gruss


----------



## ciba (14. Dezember 2009)

Das habe ich nicht so eng gesehen, denn in allen mir bekannten Gümmelervereinen steigen die meisten auch aufs MTB. Ich selber bin auch über 14 Jahre Strasse gefahren, bevor ich dann endgültig aus Bike umgestiegen bin.


----------



## biker-rotscher (14. Dezember 2009)

ciba schrieb:


> Das habe ich nicht so eng gesehen, denn in allen mir bekannten Gümmelervereinen steigen die meisten auch aufs MTB. .....



Das sehen ich auch so.
Habe die Prozentangaben aus dem Text der Sudie rausgelesen. Weiss jedoch nicht wie exakt diese Unterscheidungen durchgeführt wurden. Das wird sich sehr vermischen da eben viele beides fahren.
Finde die 35% also i.O.   .....   und natürlich top


----------



## Teguerite (14. Dezember 2009)

Heute in 20 Minuten:
Biker wollen auf Wanderwegen fahren.
Die Baselbieter Waldwege für alle öffnen: Dies möchte eine Petition, die von 2126 Personen aus der ganzen Schweiz unterschrieben wurde. 
http://www.20min.ch/news/basel/story/14941331


----------



## kleinerHai (15. Dezember 2009)

Traurigerweisse scheint man sich bei Swiss Cycling da nicht einig zu sein, oder was meint der Herr Bundi?


----------



## biker-rotscher (15. Dezember 2009)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Traurigerweisse scheint man sich bei Swiss Cycling da nicht einig zu sein, oder was meint der Herr Bundi?



Die Aussage in 20 Minuten scheint nicht so klar zu sein. Glaube kaum dass die Bündner separate Bikewege im grossen Stil realisieren möchten. Höchstens an vereinzelten Strecken wo parallel stark begangene Wanderwege gesperrt werden möchten.
Wenn sie es mit der verdammung der Biker auf wenige separate Strecken übertreiben, so werden sie sich den Bikertourismuss abschminken könnnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciba (17. Dezember 2009)

Die Sache hat sich geklärt, Martin Bundi hat sich explizit zur Churer DH-Strecke geäussert, was vom Journalisten dann auch in einem falschen Zusammenhang vermeldet wurde. Auf Anfrage vom Kanton BL hat aber Swiss Cycling Präsident Viktor Andermatt ganz klar Stellung bezogen und unsere Forderung zu 100 % unterstuetzt.

Nachfolgend noch die Presse nach Abgabe der Petition:

http://www.ciba-sportclub.ch/sektionen/ski_berg/berichte/BaZ-Artikel%2017-Dez-2009.pdf


----------



## Teguerite (17. Dezember 2009)

Mal eine andere Frage, scannst Du die Seiten selbst oder kommt man da auch auf einen anderen Weg dazu, Zeitungsabo ect?


----------



## ciba (17. Dezember 2009)

Als BaZ-Abonnent habe ich auch Zugriff auf e-paper der Zeitung und kann so alle BaZ-Seite auch als pdf downloaden


----------



## Jasper888 (18. Dezember 2009)

Boah  man kann ja einfach abhauen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ciba (20. Dezember 2009)

Auch die konservative Volksstimme ist uns freundlich gesinnt:

http://www.ciba-sportclub.ch/sektionen/ski_berg/berichte/Volksstimme%2018-Dez-2009.pdf


----------



## ciba (22. Dezember 2009)

Nur 3 Tage nach dem Einreichen unserer Petition wurde von einem Bürgerratspräsidenten und Landrat ein "Widerstands"-Komitee unter dem Namen Pro Wald gegründet:

http://www.a-z.ch/news/vermischtes/waldfreunde-wollen-den-wald-vor-den-mountainbikern-schuetzen-5339300 

Kommentare erwünscht


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (22. Dezember 2009)

_"Das Komitee will sich darum nicht nur gegen die geforderte gemeinsame Nutzung der Wege wehren - sondern sich auch dafür einsetzen, dass die Gemeindepolizisten jene Mountainbiker büssen, die bereits jetzt abseits der befestigten Wege unterwegs sind. Bisher wird dies tolerant gehandhabt, da die Polizei anderes zu tun hat, als sich im Wald auf die Lauer zu legen."_​
Ich denke, das wird weiterhin so bleiben. Die Polizei hat wichtigeres zu tun...

_"«Im Gegenteil, ich mag diesen Sport», beteuert er. Aber der Baselbieter Wald sei der falsche Ort dafür. Besser wäre es seiner Meinung nach, wenn die Biker über ungenutzte Felder und Äcker fahren würden."_​Ach wirklich? Ich denke wohl eher nicht, ansonsten würde er nicht so seltsame Vorschläge machen. Da braucht man kein Wort mehr darüber zu verlieren...

Eigentlich bin ich ja positiv und optimistisch eingestellt, aber so wie sich das entwickelt, bin ich gespannt, wie die Sache ausgehen wird. Ich hoffe positiv für die Interessen der Mountainbiker.

Dir Ciba, merci vielmals für Deinen Einsatz.


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (22. Dezember 2009)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> _"Das Komitee will sich darum nicht nur gegen die geforderte gemeinsame Nutzung der Wege wehren - sondern sich auch dafür einsetzen, dass die Gemeindepolizisten jene Mountainbiker büssen, die bereits jetzt abseits der befestigten Wege unterwegs sind. Bisher wird dies tolerant gehandhabt, da die Polizei anderes zu tun hat, als sich im Wald auf die Lauer zu legen."_​Ich denke, das wird weiterhin so bleiben. Die Polizei hat wichtigeres zu tun...
> _"«Im Gegenteil, ich mag diesen Sport», beteuert er. Aber der Baselbieter Wald sei der falsche Ort dafür. Besser wäre es seiner Meinung nach, wenn die Biker über ungenutzte Felder und Äcker fahren würden."_​Ach wirklich? Ich denke wohl eher nicht, ansonsten würde er nicht so seltsame Vorschläge machen. Da braucht man kein Wort mehr darüber zu verlieren...
> 
> Eigentlich bin ich ja positiv und optimistisch eingestellt, aber so wie sich das entwickelt, bin ich gespannt, wie die Sache ausgehen wird. Ich hoffe positiv für die Interessen der Mountainbiker.
> ...


 
Ihr habt so viele bekannte und "berühmte MTB-Sportler in der Schweiz, die sollten sich einfach noch stärker einschalten, um den Stellenwert dieses Sports sichtbarer zu machen.


----------



## biker-rotscher (24. Dezember 2009)

ciba schrieb:


> Nur 3 Tage nach dem Einreichen unserer Petition wurde von einem Bürgerratspräsidenten und Landrat ein "Widerstands"-Komitee unter dem Namen Pro Wald gegründet:
> 
> http://www.a-z.ch/news/vermischtes/waldfreunde-wollen-den-wald-vor-den-mountainbikern-schuetzen-5339300
> 
> Kommentare erwünscht



Einfach super! Endlich wieder mal einen kreativen Vorschlag für das lästige Problem MTB.
Der gute Herr scheint wohl von einem anderen Stern zu sein. Dass solche Leute überhaupt noch in der Politik vertreten sind (und erst noch von einer bürgerlichen Partei). Mit solchen Argumenten und Vorschlägen scheint mir das kein Problem zu sein. Das Problem hat der gute Herr mit sich persönlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciba (13. Januar 2010)

JaDuWerSonst schrieb:


> Ihr habt so viele bekannte und "berühmte MTB-Sportler in der Schweiz, die sollten sich einfach noch stärker einschalten, um den Stellenwert dieses Sports sichtbarer zu machen.



Bingo - Deine Idee hat unsere amtierende Schweizermeisterin Katrin Leumann bereits zu Herzen genommen. Sie stellt sich nun den Fragen der Petitionskommission vom Landrat BL, welche unsere Forderungen dann im Kantonsparlament bearbeitet und hoffentlich bald zu einer Lösung führt.

Bravo Katrin


----------



## staubfresser (13. Januar 2010)

WOW!  Das ist ja mal ne Ansage!     Find ich natürlich ne ganz geniale Aktion von ihr. Und Dir vielen Dank fürs Aufgleisen (ich nehm einfach mal frech an, dass Du da wieder dahintersteckts ) oder?


----------



## JaDuWerSonst (13. Januar 2010)

ciba schrieb:


> Bingo - Deine Idee hat unsere amtierende Schweizermeisterin Katrin Leumann bereits zu Herzen genommen. Sie stellt sich nun den Fragen der Petitionskommission vom Landrat BL, welche unsere Forderungen dann im Kantonsparlament bearbeitet und hoffentlich bald zu einer Lösung führt.
> 
> Bravo Katrin



Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg.

Was ist mit Sauer und Co? Die sind zudem auch noch bei riesigen Sponsoren unter Vertrag! Ich wundere mich ohnehin, dass die großen Firmen der Branche sich sooo wenig einsetzten, wenn es um die politischen (notwendigen) Schritte zur Förderung der Akzeptanz unserer (umweltfreundlichen) Sportart geht.
Würden große Werbekampagne vor und nach den Haupt-TV-Sendungen geschaltet, dann würde das sicherlich dass Verständnis und den Spaß für und an unserem Sport sehr fördern (man wird doch wohl mal träumen dürfen).


----------



## ciba (14. Januar 2010)

staubfresser schrieb:


> WOW!  Das ist ja mal ne Ansage!     Find ich natürlich ne ganz geniale Aktion von ihr. Und Dir vielen Dank fürs Aufgleisen (ich nehm einfach mal frech an, dass Du da wieder dahintersteckts ) oder?



Da hast Du richtig getippt. Als am telebasel gerade ein live-Interview mit Katrin stattfand, habe ich mich frech als Fragesteller im Studio gemeldet und Katrin gerade bei laufender Kamera herausgefordert. Ich hoffe sie verzeiht mir meine Frechheit


----------



## staubfresser (14. Januar 2010)

das wird ja immer besser 
sackstarke aktion


----------



## staubfresser (27. Januar 2010)

gerade per zufall entdeckt, wieder mal ein bericht in der baz:

http://bazonline.ch/basel/land/Biker-erkaempfen-sich-eigene-Routen/story/17024857

nun warte ich gespannt auf cibas bericht, wies so bei den verhandlungen lief... auf jeden fall tÃ¶nts im bericht ja schon mal um einiges besser â steter tropfen hÃ¶hlt den stein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciba (27. Januar 2010)

nebst der aktuellen Berichterstattung zum WEP Schauenburg ist in der BaZ auch eine Umfrage, welche z.Zt. noch von den RedSocks (Frühaufsteher) dominiert wird. Steigt also aus den Federn und gibt Gegensteuer auf:

http://bazonline.ch/basel/land/Biker-erkaempfen-sich-eigene-Routen/story/17024857

Die offizielle Stellungnahme zum WEP werde ich in den kommenden Tagen noch zu Papier bringen.


----------



## pisskopp (27. Januar 2010)

Los, wir tarnen uns als wanderer und randalieren und lassen Müll liegen, dann beschweren wir uns über alle Wanderer und machen eine Pettition


----------



## ciba (10. Februar 2010)

Ein Baselbieter Landrat will keine Biker im Wald:

http://www.ciba-sportclub.ch/sektionen/ski_berg/berichte/BaZ-Artikel%2010-Feb-2010.pdf

Am Tüllinger Hügel (D) wollte sich auch einmal eine Politikerin "mit allen Mitteln" gegen die Biker wehren - sie hat mit dem Einsatz einer Hundestaffel gedroht


----------



## stonebite (10. Februar 2010)

... Vorschlag - setzen wir unsere volle positive Energie mit den uns zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln für unsere Sache ein - und nicht für den Kampf gegen unsere Widersacher - diese Energie ist verschwendete Energie - und denn chunnts guet


----------



## pisskopp (12. Februar 2010)

ommmm


----------



## blaubaer (12. Februar 2010)

> Erholungssuchende und Wanderer sollen sich ungestört auf
> Waldwegen bewegen können.


 
 für mich ist biken auch erholung !!! 
erholung vom Job und alltagsstress...


----------



## luckyfish (22. Februar 2010)

> Erholungssuchende  und Wanderer sollen sich ungestört auf
> Waldwegen bewegen können.


... find' ich auch. Deshalb brauchen wir unsere Singletrails. 

Die 'Waldwege' auf die man uns zur Zeit mehrheitlich beschränkt, pflege ich eh als Wald-Autobahnen zu bezeichnen. Speziell geeignet für NordicWalker, die, egal ob in Kompaniestärke oder nur zu dritt einfach jede Forstrasse auf voller Breite zu sperren vermögen. 

Ich denke es ist auch immer mal wieder erwähnen, dass offenbar primär einige engstirnige Lokalpolitiker Probleme mit uns haben. Ich kann mich schon nicht mehr erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal von irgendwelchen anderen Waldbenutzern dumm angemacht oder beschimpft wurde.

Vielleicht liegt's auch an meiner übertrieben rücksichtsvollen Fahrweise; ich halt nun wirklich für jeden Gaul, warte brav bis die mobilen Stassensperren ihre Stöcke entwirrt und sich hintereinander angeordnet haben, Hund und Herrchen die Rollleine nicht mehr Quer über den Weg  spannen und Wanderer ihre Ambivalenz betreffend der Wegseite überwunden haben. _Bin ich nicht ein guter Mensch_...


----------



## mblues (11. März 2010)

Hier was neues!
http://bazonline.ch/basel/land/Regierung-soll-Waldnutzung-auf-fuer-Biker-pruefen/story/21029918


----------



## Flitsche (12. März 2010)

hier auch
http://www.20min.ch/news/basel/story/13709937

was mich echt immer wieder schockiert, sind die kommentare. besonders unter dem baz-artikel.
wir sind schon ein spiesserfolk hier, mannmannmann


----------



## ciba (12. März 2010)

nur weil ein paar Ewiggestrige zum heiligen Krieg gegen uns aufgerufen haben, kannst Du die Baselbieter sicher nicht als Spiesservolk bezeichnen. Eine Mehrheit zeigt sich ganz eindeutig von der toleranten Seite und hat sogar auch unsere Petition mitunterzeichnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ron_Domsson (15. März 2010)

...was soll man do noch sagen...zwei herrliche Kommentare von BAZ-Lesern. Das Niveau ist bezeichnend.



> Biker haben im Wald nichts verloren. Diese Menschen haben keinen Respekt vor der Natur und sind alle masslose Egoisten.





> Dieser Oberbiker, Jakob Weber soll endlich auf hören mit seinen Forderungen, der soll endlich zum Teuel gehen. Als Fussgänger und Wanderer ist man im Wald nicht mehr sicher, wegen den Bikern.



...priceless!!!


----------



## pisskopp (15. März 2010)

biker fühlen sich wie deutsche...


----------



## Trailblizz (15. März 2010)

Wahrscheinlich sind die rücksichtslosen Biker in unseren schönen Schweizer Wäldern sowieso alles zugewanderte Deutsche. Sofort ausweisen, die Kerle


----------



## Flitsche (15. März 2010)

ciba schrieb:


> nur weil ein paar Ewiggestrige zum heiligen Krieg gegen uns aufgerufen haben, kannst Du die Baselbieter sicher nicht als Spiesservolk bezeichnen. Eine Mehrheit zeigt sich ganz eindeutig von der toleranten Seite und hat sogar auch unsere Petition mitunterzeichnet



eine mehrheit? 2100 leute?

aber du hast recht, man sollte nicht gleich mit der allgemeinheitskeule zuschlagen sondern nur ueber manche unverbesserliche den kopf schuetteln


----------



## ciba (13. April 2010)

Das Protokoll von der Landratssitzung zeigt recht ausführlich, welche Personen und Parteien sich für oder gegen die Biker auf Wanderwegen sind:

http://www.baselland.ch/03-03a-htm.312445.0.html


----------



## Trailblizz (13. April 2010)

@ciba: Danke für die Info und noch viel mehr Dank für Deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz für unsere Interessen. 

In dem Protokoll wird ein Pilotprojekt "Bike-Blauen" erwähnt. Beim Forstamt findet man dazu nichts, auch Google fördert keine brauchbare Information zu Tage. Weisst Du mehr dazu, z.B. in welche Richtung das gehen soll? Sind Swiss Cycling oder andere Interessenvertreter der Biker mit einbezogen oder wird da an uns vorbei in den Amtsstuben etwas erarbeitet?


----------



## ciba (20. April 2010)

vor 3 Jahren wurde vom Amt für Raumplanung BL beschlossen, analog dem Kletterkonzept auch ein Bikekonzept BL aufzugleisen. Ich habe mit Werner Madörin (Präsident Wanderwege beider Basel) an 3 Sitzungen teilgenommen. Nachdem Georg Bächtold als Leiter Raumplanung abgesetzt wurde, hat das Forstamt in eigener Regie am Blauen ein Projekt iniziiert. Ich habe die Untelagen zwar einsehen können, eine direkte Einflussnahme war aber unsrerseits nicht erwünscht. Mal sehen was dabei rausschaut.


----------



## Flitsche (21. April 2010)

und kannst du kurz was dazu sagen, worum es sich dabei handelt?

"wanderwege" freigeben oder singletrails oder was parkaehnliches?


----------



## ciba (21. April 2010)

dabei geht es um die Fahrrechte vom Blauenkamm. Als ich bei den Startsitzungen darüber befragt wurde, welche bestehenden Singletrails wir grossen Wert legen, habe ich diesen Blauenkamm als 1. Priorität genannt und deshalb wollte man nun die Machbarkeit in einem Initialprojekt nun prüfen und vor allem diesen Bewilligungsprozess auf einer überschaubaren Baustelle in die Wege leiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciba (4. Juli 2010)

nun haben auch die Bikegegner das Internet entdeckt und werben für eine bikefeie Zone für Arlesheim / Münchenstein:

http://www.spitalholz.ch/


----------



## blaubaer (4. Juli 2010)

also da gibt es einge bessere abfahrten vom Gempen als jene von dieser Page, bin sie letztes Weekend ein- und warscheinlich auch das letztze mal gefahren.


----------



## Flitsche (12. Juli 2010)

ciba schrieb:


> nun haben auch die Bikegegner das Internet entdeckt und werben für eine bikefeie Zone für Arlesheim / Münchenstein:
> 
> http://www.spitalholz.ch/



werben würde ich das nicht nennen.
eher übelste nachrede und panikmache ohne fundierte informationen und beweise. alleine die wortwahl an vielen stellen im text sieht mir eher nach "mami, die wollen auch mitspielen" aus und die kommentare sind dementsprechend wenig positiv - aber meist ausreichend sachlich, im gegensatz zur website.

ich denke: netter versuch, stimmung zu machen, aber thema verfehlt. vor sowas hab ich keine angst.


----------



## ciba (11. August 2010)

nun hat sich auch die Tageszeitung BaZ mit der Webseite der Bikegegner befasst:

http://www.ciba-sportclub.ch/sektionen/ski_berg/berichte/BaZ-Artikel%2011-Aug-2010.pdf

Interessant für uns die Meinung vom baselbieter Kantonsförster Ueli Meier


----------



## ciba (16. November 2010)

Die beliebte Gempenabfahrt West ist z.Zt. durch Unbekannte (Waldschützer ?) verbarrikadiert worden. Mit vereinten Kräften werden wir aber den Weg bald wieder befahrbar machen können. Gemäss BaZ soll der Streit um die Bikestrecke eine neue Runde erreicht haben:

http://www.ciba-sportclub.ch/sektionen/ski_berg/berichte/BAZ%202010-11-16.pdf


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (16. November 2010)

ciba schrieb:


> Die beliebte Gempenabfahrt West ist z.Zt. durch Unbekannte (Waldschützer ?) verbarrikadiert worden. Mit vereinten Kräften werden wir aber den Weg bald wieder befahrbar machen können.



Wie muss man sich das vorstellen? Liegen Baumstämme am Eingang, oder alle 50m? Trails sind oftmals im Herbst nach Stürmen durch umgefallene Bäume versperrt. Diese übersteigt man und gut ist es. Das würde mich nicht abhalten. Aber liegt alle 50m ein Baumstamm, so dass ein flüssiges Befahren nicht möglich wäre, dann würde mir das keinen Spass machen und der Zweck wäre erfüllt. Aber ich bezweifle, dass Wanderer auch alle 50m über Baumstämme klettern möchten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciba (16. November 2010)

Nach Aussage eines Tourenleiterkollegen der die Strecke fast wöchentlich befährt, hat davon gesprochen, dass effektiv auf längere Distanz mehrere Hindernisse verbaut wurden. Die BaZ-Journalistin hat sich diesbezüglich mit den Forstverantwortlichen in Verbindung gesetzt und die Antwort erhalten, dass sie nicht daran beteiligt seien. Dieser Aussage würde ich vertrauen und bin daher zur Vermutung gekommen, dass die miltitanten Gegner der Spitalholz Initiative dafür verantwortlich sind.
Aus gut unterrichteter Quelle (Goldwurst) weiss ich auch, dass auf der Ebene Wald und Gemeinde von Fortschritten gesprochen wird und eine Einigung in Sicht ist. Da dies die Gegner auch wissen, ist anzunehmen, dass Sie zur Zeit ihren Widerstand verstärken.


----------



## blaubaer (16. November 2010)

Nicki-Nitro schrieb:


> Liegen Baumstämme am Eingang, oder alle 50m?



für dies gibt es Fullys  
mit einer Hammerschmidt dürfen die bäume jetzt von mir aus noch etwas dicker sein  
und zum schluss gibt dies noch fahrtechniktraining


----------



## ciba (17. November 2010)

Wie weitere Nachforschungen seitens der BaZ ergeben haben, sind doch nicht Bikegegner am Werk gewesen. Hier die Mitteilung der Journalistin:

_Folgendes hat die Nachfrage beim zuständigen Förster ergeben: Am oberen Teil des Banntagweges wurden Forstarbeiten vorgenommen (das Fachwort ist mir entfallen, es steht in meinen Notizen, die im Büro sind) - junge Bäume wurden gefällt und liegen gelassen, damit sie zu Humus werden. Es stecken also keine Bike-Gegner dahinter_

Es stellt sich für uns nun die Frage, ob wir diese Humusbildner nicht in eigener Regie etwas modellieren sollten, damit die Strecke wieder für uns nutzbar wird?


----------



## hipster (17. November 2010)

Da schliess ich mich mal Blaubaers posting an. Wenn es junge Bäume waren, dann komme ich auch mit meiner Dreifachkurbel drüber. 

*let's go Bunny-Hop*


----------



## waldschrad (25. März 2011)

dann hättest grad vom hinteren Ebni via Langmatt auf Münchenstein die absolute anspruchsvolle Trainingsstrecke!!!!!alle 5-10m 100%bewusst plazierte Äste und Baumstämme.... Viel Spass!!!
greetz chris


----------



## waldschrad (25. Juli 2011)

nix neues mehr???? laut TD eintrag gibts anschheinend ne bewilligung..... hat jmd meh infos...?

http://traildevils.ch/forum/viewthread.php?tid=8621&page=8

greetz chris


----------



## Teguerite (25. Juli 2011)

Oder das hier:
http://www.frontlinemag.net/2011/05/trailnet-wird-im-raum-basel-aktiv/
Ich weiss nicht mehr als das.


----------



## waldschrad (25. Juli 2011)

ja,au scho gseh....wenn die hier wirklich aktiv werden,bin i mitglied....
s muss langsam mal was gehen!!!!!!!
greetz chris


----------



## Seitzi (6. Oktober 2011)

Letzten Sonntag (2.10) habe ich mich über frische Absperrungen an meinem Standartweg gewundert.
Am Dienstag waren diese bereits "modifiziert" worden, so dass man wieder durchfahern konnte.
Ich bin gespannt wie das wieder ausarten wird. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist der ganze Krieg zwischen Bikern und anderen Waldbenutzern hauptsächlich wegen mangel an Rücksicht, Verständniss und Respekt aller beteiligten Parteien überhaupt möglich.

Ich bin für Love, Peace und Happy-Trails


----------



## waldschrad (12. Oktober 2011)

hab schon ne viel lustigere alternative...
nicht provozieren-is ja eh recht langweilig-bis zum teich...
greetz chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerHai (12. Dezember 2011)

Kann hier jemand ein Update zum offiziellen Biketrail "Gempen-Nord" geben? 
Ich war gestern seit Wochen wieder mal am Gempen. Der Eingang zum Panzersperrentrail ist ja jetzt abgesperrt und es hat diverse Infoschilder. Trailnet sagt dort: Baubeginn im Dezember. Es hat aber noch nix stattgefunden, oder? Wird in den einschlägigen Foren informiert werden?


----------



## luckyfish (12. Dezember 2011)

Hai, kleinerHai
Wenn du in den Foren nichts findest, gibt's hier auch Infos. Meines Wissens sind nur noch die allerletzten Bewilligungen ausstehend, dann kann's los gehen.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/234024799987023/

PS. so von Hai zu Hai: wenn alles ferig ist können wir den Trail runter hai-zen. ;o)


----------



## ciba (17. Dezember 2011)

Nach Aussage von Ueli Meier (unserem höchsten Waldchef im Baselbiet) soll vom Regierungsrat noch diesen Monat unsere Petition zur legalen Nutzung der Wanderwege beantwortet werden. Zu hoffen ist, dass man dem bündner Beispiel folgt und uns endlich alle Singeltrails zugesteht.


----------



## shadeless (9. Februar 2012)

gibts schon neues vom gempen ? hab kein facebook und kann somit nicht die news aus der group angucken...


----------



## Ron_Domsson (9. Februar 2012)

Die Bewilligung für die eine legale Strecke auf Muttenz steht offenbar kurz bevor. Es fehlt nur noch eine Unterschrift (ich glaube die der Bürgergemeinde Basel). Sobald die Bewilligung erteilt ist folgt eine Einsprachefrist. Man erwartet allerdings keine Einsprachen, wenn ich die Trailnet-Verantwortlichen richtig verstanden habe. Anschliessend kann gebaut werden, ich denke, dass dies anfangs Frühling realistisch sein sollte. Ziel ist ein variantenreicher "Flowtrail" mit Anliegern und evt. kleinen Sprüngen, halt dem Gelände angepasst, aber alles rollbar. Der Trail soll den Grossteil der Biker ansprechen, damit andere Wege am Gempen etwas entlastet werden. Weitere Abfahrten sollen folgen, ich meine, dass noch etwa 4-5 in Planung sind (zu jeder grösseren Gemeinde rund um den Gempen).


----------



## shadeless (9. Februar 2012)

vielen dank für die info. das hört sich ja schonmal vielversprechend an. hoffentlich gibts wirklich keinen einspruch.


----------



## Ron_Domsson (11. Februar 2012)

Helft unsern Berner Kollegen!!! Das könnte auch unserer Region zu gute kommen. Online-Petition von Swiss Cycling: http://swiss-cycling.ch/de/news/1761-online-petition-gegen-bikeverbot-im-kanton-bern-.html


----------



## McFisch (6. April 2012)

Laut Artikel der Tageswoche sind die Reiter nicht zufrieden mit der Lösung, da sie Angst vor durchbrennenden Pferden haben.

Und ich hab mich beim hochfahren kürzlich gewundert, was das für weisse Schleifen sind...


----------



## daniel77 (7. April 2012)

Hab heute oben am Abzweig zur Eselshalle/Muttenz einen Werkzeuganhaenger mit der Trailnet Aufschrift gesehen. Die Bauarbeiten werden wohl bald beginnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckyfish (8. April 2012)

Jep!!! 

Am *Samstag, 21.April'12 um 9:00h geht's los*. Treffpunkt beim Brunnen.(beim Abzweiger Eselhalle) Jeder ist herzlich eingeladen mit zu helfen; auch NOCH-nicht-Trailnet-Mitglieder 

die aktuellsten Infos gibt's bei https://www.facebook.com/TrailnetBasel

happy trails, Michel


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (30. April 2012)

Komisch, wurde mein Beitrag gelöscht? Also hier nochmal...

Also Euer Engagement in allen Ehren.

Ich habe einen kurzen Beitrag in der RIDE gelesen. Darin wurde sinngemäss von "*Erfolg*" geschrieben, dass jetzt "*eine Bikestrecke legalisiert *" wurde von Gempen nach Muttenz. 

Hallo  Ist das als Erfolg zu werten? Was soll die ganze jahrelange Streiterei mit den Behörden, Waldbesitzern, etc. um dann am Ende *eine *Strecke genehmigt zu bekommen? Na dann viel Spass, wenn ganz Basel auf dieser Strecke runter röstet. Ein Bikepark mit einer Strecke funktioniert doch auch nicht. Da gibt es Stau und Frust unter allen Nutzern. Wenn das alles ist, was nach all dem Kampf rausgekommen ist, dann war der ganze Einsatz Zeitverschwendung, oder etwa nicht?

Aber trotzdem Kopf hoch, viel Spass und weiter so.


----------



## Ron_Domsson (3. Mai 2012)

Doch, das ist als Erfolg zu werten, wenn es in der Region am Gempen einen legalen Trail gibt. Streng genommen sind ALLE anderen Trails verboten. Ausserdem brauchst Du dir keine Sorgen zu machen, dass sich die Jungs von Trailnet jetz zurücklehnen. Natürlich ist dieser eine Trail nicht das Endziel, aber mal ein super Anfang. Er soll als gutes Beispiel dienen, wie die unbefriedigende Situation mit den Fussgängern gelöst werden kann und eigentlich für alle ein Gewinn aus einer Trennung von Bike- und Wanderstrecken erfolgt. DAS ist der Erfolg und was dafür nötig war schreibst Du ja selbst. Oder hast Du erwartet, dass von einem Tag auf den anderen ein legales und ausgebautes Streckennetz auf dem Gempen steht???


----------

